
Ask HN: Does anyone else find Firefox hard to develop for? - gtm1260
I know that there has been a recent push in many privacy conscious circles to move from Chrome to firefox. I haven&#x27;t been able to move from Chrome myself due to work and some personal extensions ive created that I don&#x27;t want to re-write&#x2F;re-configure.<p>Also, I think the dev-tools are comparable between chrome and ff.<p>Anyways, I&#x27;ve been working on some web-apps recently that are going to be firefox supported, but I just find there are so many things on caniuse.com where there is only partial support for firefox. Things from flexbox to range inputs are mostly working &#x27;except for a few bugs&#x27; which often impact my work and are annoying&#x2F;impossible to work around?<p>I just find way more stuff in firefox that renders differently compared to any other major browser.
======
dylz
Can you explain what you mean by other browsers? What other browsers are
there?

As far as I can tell, Firefox is the only remaining rendering engine that
isn't Blink/Webkit-based.

------
coldtea
Only people who haven't developed HTML/JS during the "browser wars" and don't
know what is actually hard :-)

